# New software coming ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I saw mention a few places and in print of a totally different UI or maybe even software coming in 2007 for the R-15.

If this is true, maybe thats why there is no real rush to add or fix much as a 100% new and different OS and/or UI is coming and they just want to keep the R-15 working semi reliable until then.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, there's supposed to be a new interface coming next year... one would assume the new "active" channel interface is based on it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm certainly no expert in the area, but I doubt they could push a new OS via the current update process.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I'm certainly no expert in the area, but I doubt they could push a new OS via the current update process.


I don't see why not.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think it's a new OS (and my DirecTV D10-300 got a new OS through the current update process, so I see no reason why my R15 couldn't), it's just a brand new UI.


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been told by D* that there's going to ba a new update by Feb 2007 (past the current wave of updates) that, among other things is supposed to fix the first run vs. repeats issues. Maybe it will include the new ui that you heard about?


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

adbs2007 said:


> I've been told by D* that there's going to ba a new update by Feb 2007 (past the current wave of updates) that, among other things is supposed to fix the first run vs. repeats issues. Maybe it will include the new ui that you heard about?


hopefully it also fixes the caller id issues


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

speedy4022 said:


> hopefully it also fixes the caller id issues


What caller ID issues do you have. I never used caller id before, but I have plugged mine in and it has about 10 calls logged currently. A -500 with the new version, 10FA.


----------

